# Adobe Audition Schlumpfstimme



## schoma (13. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Ich möchte meine eigene Version vom "Lied der Schlümpfe" erstellen.
Gibt es jemand, der/die mir gute Tips zu den Einstellungen in Adobe Audition geben kann?

Danke und Gruss aus der Schweiz.
Schoma


----------



## The_Maegges (14. März 2007)

Grundsätzlich solltest du mal mit dem Filter unter "Effects->Time/Pitch->Pitch Bender" herumspielen.

Dabei beschreibt die Linie darin die Intensität des Verzerrens im Bezug auf die Zeitlinie, d.h für deinen gewünschten Effekt muss die Line zu Beginn und Ende komplett am oberen Rand sein.
Wie stark dann gepitcht wird, kannst du unter "Semitones" einstellen, versuch es mal für den Anfang mit 6 Halbtönen und korrigiere dann rauf oder runter, bis das Ergebnis deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## schoma (15. März 2007)

Danke Maegges!
Ich versuchs mal so!


----------

